# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Ngon miệng, đẹp mắt với các món ăn Trung Hoa

## hantt.163

*Trung Quốc nổi tiếng là một trong những nước có nền ẩm thực hàng đầu thế giới.*

  	Ngạn  ngữ Trung Hoa có câu “Thức ăn là cả bầu trời với con người” để nói lên  tầm quan trọng cũng như sự đa dạng của các món ăn. Và quả là trong đời  sống của người Trung Hoa, ẩm thực đóng một vai trò vô cùng quan trọng. 

	Du khách đến Trung Quốc thường phân vân khi phải lựa chọn ăn món gì và  không ăn món gì. Vậy thì vì sao không thử điểm qua những món ngon yêu  thích được nhiều khách nước ngoài ca ngợi?

*1. Món lẩu ở Trùng Khánh* 

	Lẩu ở Trùng Khánh là một trong những món ngon cay nhất Trung Quốc, phù  hợp với những ai thích hương vị cay nồng. Nguyên liệu của món lẩu này  mới nghe có vẻ… kinh dị vì nó bao gồm: óc lợn, tiết cừu và nội tạng,  nhưng ai đã một lần nếm thử chắc chắn không thể nào quên hương vị đậm  đà, tuyệt vời của nó. 

 

* 	2. Mỳ gánh ở Hong Kong 
*
	Món mỳ này thường được bán ở các gánh hay xe hàng ở Trung Quốc và đặc  biệt là đặc sản của Hong Kong. Thực khách sẽ tự lựa chọn những món mà họ  muốn ăn với mỳ trên xe hàng như nấm, há cảo, cánh gà… và đầu bếp sẽ  trần giúp họ. 

 


 *3. Cơm “3 vật báu” ở Hong Kong* 

	Cũng giống như mỳ gánh, thực khách có thể lựa chọn 3 “vật báu” mà họ  muốn trong số các món gà nướng, vịt nướng, lạp xưởng, trứng muối, cải…

 


 *4. Cơm lợn quay ở Hong Kong*

	Là một món ngon đặc sản của Hong Kong, thực khách có thể nếm món cơm  lợn quay này ở bất cứ nhà hàng nào ở Hong Kong. Thịt lợn quay đậm đà,  với màu đỏ cam đẹp mắt, điểm xuyết vài miếng rau xanh vô cùng đẹp mắt.  Nước thịt rưới vào cơm ăn một lần không thể nào quên!

 


 * 	5. Mỳ xào vịt quay ở Quảng Đông*

  	Mỳ  xào sợi nhỏ ăn cùng thịt vịt quay và rau cải xanh thơm ngon tới miếng  cuối cùng. Nhiều du khách nước ngoài khẳng định họ ở lại Quảng Đông cũng  vì món mỳ xào vịt quay này. Vịt nướng chín vừa, thơm đậm đà và không  dai. Món ăn này cũng không cay và phù hợp với khẩu vị nhiều người. 
 


 *6. Cá rán lóc xương ở Thượng Hải* 

	Cá được lọc bỏ hết xương và được rán trên chảo dầu có ớt nóng sôi sùng  sục. Món cá được tẩm ướp vô cùng kỹ lưỡng trước khi rán và ăn nóng khi  “ra lò” khiến ai cũng phải xuýt xoa. 

 


 *7. Món lẩu ở Bắc Kinh*

	Món ngon này khá đặc biệt vì khi ăn, một chiếc “ống khói” khá to được  đặt giữa mâm để giữ nóng, các nguyên liệu để cho vào lẩu đặt quanh chiếc  mâm và thường là thịt cừu, rau, nấm kim châm…

 
Nguồn: yume
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## littlegirl

ấn tượng với cái nồi lẩu

----------


## h20love

toàn món lạ mắt

----------


## littlelove

món cơm hồng kông là hấp dẫn nhất

----------


## quanghuy00

đồ quay người hoa trông hấp dẫn thật

----------


## andynguyen

Cảm ơn đã chia sẻ nha... Nhìn rất hấp dẫn

----------


## hoaban

Sao em lại chẳng thấy cái ảnh nào mà mọi người vẫn khen ngon và đẹp.

----------


## dung89

Mấy món này chắc hợp khẩu vị người Á  :Big Grin: 
Mình đoán thế

----------

